
“Nice Ivy League Degree. Now If You Want a Job, Go to Code School” - potbelly83
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-05-07/coding-classes-attract-college-grads-who-want-better-jobs
======
shenanigoat
"The 22-year-old graduated last year with a bachelor’s degree in psychology
and studio art that cost more than a quarter-million dollars." ....how is this
even possible?

~~~
jhkim
60k per year * 4 years = 240k, with 0 scholarship

~~~
a_l_e_x
I was one of the students quoted in the article (you can probably guess who by
my name). I went to a school that ostensibly costs that much but very few
people there didn't have some kind of financial aid. Based on the wording of
the article I don't think the person he mentioned paid full price, either.

I don't regret going to a liberal arts school one bit, and it wasn't as if
there were no jobs available to me when I graduated. To be honest, I'm
surprised at how one-dimensional this article reads, because he makes it seem
like there is no gray area in what makes a good education.

One of the main reasons that these bootcamps are successful is that the
majority of the students have some kind of college education (he mentions 70%
in the article but that includes the less impressive camps who will literally
take anybody). Boot camp grads are competitive because they have skills
(communication-wise) that come with diverse degrees. The fact that the author
is dismissing those skills makes me think he really missed the point.

------
AdrianRossouw
"bachelor’s degree in psychology and studio art".

The fact that you might need vocational training when trying to get a job
that's outside your area of study surprises people ?

------
gumby
This part shocked me:

    
    
      Homework swallows her nights and weekends—a big change from Dartmouth,
      where after a few hours of class “you could just do whatever,” Feng says.
    

At MIT it was at least one all-nighter a week, not counting getting up in the
middle of the night so shlep across campus and adjust a machine. I hear it's
unchanged today.

What kind of life is Dartmouth preparing them for? Makes me glad I "rebelled"
by choosing MIT.

------
tomtai
Why wouldn't they need to go to a coding bootcamp if they don't have any
relevant experience or haven't studied a related subject? They've all chosen
to retrain to find jobs in new fields.

